# Problème passage du WiFi à la 3G et vice versa



## volaborde (21 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour,

J'ai fait l'acquisition de l'iPad 64 wifi + 3G récemment. Mon problème concerne les connexions le passage du réseau Wifi au 3G (et vice versa). Le switch se passe au niveau réglages puis les signaux wifi ou 3G apparaissent indiquant que je capte bien les réseaux.
Cependant ensuite lorsque je lance safari , la connexion internet ne se fait pas et le message d'erreur "pas de données cellulaires" apparaît.
Que faire ???

Merci !


----------



## Php21 (24 Septembre 2010)

Toujours pas de solution ?

Ou erreur de ta part ?

php


----------



## Patlevrai (27 Septembre 2010)

Et en le ré installant ?


----------

